# Fortunately. Unfortunately.



## Devor (May 9, 2018)

I thought it'd be fun to restart an old story game some of you might remember.

With the OP I'll begin a story with a character name and a simple sentence.  Each poster will continue the story with a new sentence, alternating between _*fortunately*_ and _*unfortunately*_.  Every couple of pages, when it runs out of steam, somebody can post _*new story*_ and start us fresh (but hold off as long as you can before hitting that reset button).

So to start:

_Fortunately Sir Kellington was happy to begin his quest for the dragon's gilded toenail.
_
Now somebody continues the story with a sentence that starts with _Unfortunately.... _and ruin Sir Kellington's day.


----------



## pmmg (May 9, 2018)

Unfortunately, dragons gilded toenails come still attached to dragon, and Sir Kellington's toenails come off easier...


----------



## Steerpike (May 9, 2018)

Fortunately the great dragon Sleeth was a bit near-sighted and always kept his toenails dipped in fresh gold.


----------



## Orc Knight (May 9, 2018)

Unfortunately he'd gotten in a shipment of chocolate gold and had mixed up the dipping gold and the chocolate gold.


----------



## pmmg (May 9, 2018)

Fortunately, chocolate was a favorite of Princess Daphne, who just then wandered out into the main area of the cave.


----------



## Devor (May 9, 2018)

Unfortunately Princess Daphne had an irrational fear of weapons, armor, horses, and all things knightly.


----------



## pmmg (May 9, 2018)

Fortunately Sir Kellington had none of those things.


----------



## Tom (May 9, 2018)

Unfortunately fighting a dragon without those things is a daunting task.


----------



## pmmg (May 10, 2018)

Fortunately this dragon grew up playing tea party and never learned to fight


----------



## CupofJoe (May 10, 2018)

Unfortunately for the Dragon, the knight had trained as a Ninja and knew 12 ways to kill with a tea strainer.


----------



## Devor (May 10, 2018)

Fortunately, Sir Kellington's grand plan for acquiring the gilded toenail involved offering the great dragon Sleeth a pedicure.


----------



## Ban (May 10, 2018)

Unfortunalety the great dragon Sleeth had a roommate training to become a licensed pedicurist, giving free pedicures for practise


----------



## Devor (May 10, 2018)

Fortunately Princess Daphne also needed a pedicure and promptly offered her foot for the dragon's roommate.


----------



## pmmg (May 10, 2018)

Unfortunately, her foot was stuck in a glass slipper and if it was to come off, the truth about something...secret...might get revealed.


----------



## Steerpike (May 10, 2018)

Fortunately, dragons love secrets...


----------



## Orc Knight (May 10, 2018)

Unfortunately dragons only love them because they gossip like the hen's down in Sir Kellingtons coop (You should hear what they have to say about the castle next door)


----------



## pmmg (May 10, 2018)

Fortunately, the hens down in Sir Kellington's coop are mostly deaf, and so are prone to making up their own rumors.


----------



## Devor (May 10, 2018)

Unfortunately, if the dragon's roommate saw the secret in Princess Daphne's shoe, he would spin it into something awful and worse.


----------



## Orc Knight (May 10, 2018)

Fortunately the roommate was a wookie and no one really understood him.


----------



## TheCrystallineEntity (May 10, 2018)

Unfortunately, since no one could understand him, he got frustrated and trashed the set.


----------



## Devor (May 10, 2018)

Fortunately this gave Sir Kellington the distraction he needed to go for the gilded toenail.


----------



## TheCrystallineEntity (May 10, 2018)

Unfortunately, in the ensuing chaos, he tripped over the dragon's foot instead and fell on his face.


----------



## pmmg (May 10, 2018)

Fortunately, the dragon did not even notice, because, in the ensuing chaos, he also spilled his tea.


----------



## TheCrystallineEntity (May 10, 2018)

Unfortunately, the tea spilled all over the wookie, which only make him angrier.


----------



## pmmg (May 10, 2018)

Fortunately, he only tore the arms off robots and there were none to be found.


----------



## TheCrystallineEntity (May 10, 2018)

Unfortunately, a shot rang out.


----------



## Orc Knight (May 10, 2018)

Fortunately the shot was from Princess Daphne, holding up her six shooter at this madness and demanding a pedicure straightaway.


----------



## pmmg (May 10, 2018)

Unfortunately, Greedo shot first.


(Sorry, I mean second...)


----------



## TheCrystallineEntity (May 10, 2018)

Fortunately, the wookie attacked him before he could shoot.


----------



## pmmg (May 10, 2018)

Unfortunately, the wookie was told to leave because he made a mess.


----------



## TheCrystallineEntity (May 10, 2018)

Fortunately, the wookie was offered tea and cookies, and he calmed down.


----------



## Devor (May 10, 2018)

Unfortunately the box of gold chocolate got all over the wookie, the roommate, and Princess Daphne's dress.


----------



## pmmg (May 10, 2018)

Fortunately the Dragon did not care for the Wookie, the roommate, or Princess Daphne's dress...


----------



## Orc Knight (May 10, 2018)

Unfortunately Daphne did care about her dress and her shoes which now had chocolate gold on them. And she was armed. And had to take off her shoe, revealing the secret in front of them all.


----------



## pmmg (May 10, 2018)

(Hmmm interesting place to cut off the sentence at...)

Fortunately, right at that moment, the dragon stubbed his toe, losing his golden toenail, and it went skittering down into the dark areas of the cave.


----------



## Devor (May 10, 2018)

Fortunately Sir Kellington was too distracted by the chaos to notice Princess Daphne's secret....


----------



## pmmg (May 10, 2018)

***BUZZZ*** I was in first....


----------



## pmmg (May 10, 2018)

Unfortunately, the distraction of Sir Kellington, and the howling of the dragon made the Princess feel unnoticed, and she decided everyone must know her secret...


----------



## Vaporo (May 10, 2018)

Fortunately for all who would be forced to see her secret, a random narrator enters the fray and distracts everyone.


----------



## Ban (May 11, 2018)

Unfortunately the narrator forgot to turn on his voice isolatronex and the characters in the story could hear him fully. Now they know that they are but characters in a forum story


----------



## Devor (May 11, 2018)

Fortunately, Princess Daphne stole the voice isolatronex, turned it on, and announced..... that she was in love with a mouse!


----------



## TheCrystallineEntity (May 11, 2018)

Fortunately the characters exploit this to their advantage, and make the narrator narrate a happy ending.


----------



## pmmg (May 11, 2018)

Unfortunately the narrator was actually Thanos and he had a plan to kill half of them.


----------



## Devor (May 11, 2018)

Fortunately, Thanos' plan as narrator was convoluted and required the unlikely possibility of convincing the forum posters to conspire in letting them die.


----------



## pmmg (May 11, 2018)

Unfortunately, unless the forum posters did everything exactly right to the minutest detail, in every other possibility, they would fail to stop Thanos.


----------



## TheCrystallineEntity (May 11, 2018)

Fortunately, the Tessaract was hidden in the Wrinkle in Time universe, where Thanos would never find it.


----------



## Devor (May 11, 2018)

Unfortunately the tesseract leaked a tiny open portal to this world, where a love-struck mouse happened upon it.


----------



## TheCrystallineEntity (May 11, 2018)

Fortunately, the mouse only used the tessaract to gain all of the cheese in the world.


----------



## Ban (May 11, 2018)

Unfortunately Ban heard cheese and stole all of it from mousanova


----------



## TheCrystallineEntity (May 11, 2018)

Fortunately a fairy cat came to the rescue and gave some cheese to the mouse.


----------



## Devor (May 11, 2018)

Unfortunately Princess Daphne, who was in love with the mouse, became very jealous over the fairy cat....


----------



## TheCrystallineEntity (May 11, 2018)

Fortunately, the fairy cat offered her some fairy dust as a peace offering.


----------



## Orc Knight (May 11, 2018)

Unfortunately Princess Daphne was allergic to fairy dust and sneezed Sleeth to Oz and Thanos to Wonderland and Sir Kellington into the wookie and Greedo and the narrator tumbling down the cave stairs and slipping on the mouse.


----------



## Devor (May 11, 2018)

Fortunately, she also sneezed the gilded toenail into Sir Kellington's hand.


----------



## pmmg (May 11, 2018)

Unfortunately, it was dark, and not knowing what it was, he flung it away.


----------



## Orc Knight (May 12, 2018)

Fortunately the dragons magic had already infused the chocolate nail and it would find it's new master. Once it figured out what a master was. And magic. And all the other things about. It had already figured out it would probably be an epic journey spanning across decades.


----------



## Vaporo (May 12, 2018)

Unfortunately, it was quickly found by a hobbit, who promptly became obsessed and took it deep underground, planning to covet such a precious artifact for generations.


----------



## TheCrystallineEntity (May 12, 2018)

Fortunately the nail had other ideas and abandoned him.


----------



## Devor (May 12, 2018)

Unfortunately the nail embedded itself inside the stomach of a large stupid giantess.


----------



## TheCrystallineEntity (May 13, 2018)

Unfortunately, the hobbit literally ran into the ghost giantess during his pursuit of the nail.


----------



## Orc Knight (May 13, 2018)

Fortunately he was still a hobbit and therefore made of bouncier stuff. Mostly around ten meals a day of stuff. He bounced well that day.


----------



## TheCrystallineEntity (May 13, 2018)

Unfortunately the ghost giantess was not happy about being run through, and started to chase him.


----------



## Devor (May 13, 2018)

Fortunately, running through the ghost giantess dislodges the gilded toenail, knocking it to the ground.


----------



## TheCrystallineEntity (May 15, 2018)

Shall we start a new story or keep going?


----------



## TheCrystallineEntity (May 15, 2018)

Alrighty, then, a new story it is.

Fortunately, Nene the cat was very good at being the Chosen One.


----------



## Ban (May 15, 2018)

Unfortunately the world didn't need a chosen one


----------



## Orc Knight (May 15, 2018)

Fortunately, catnip helps in not caring if the world needs one or not.


----------



## TheCrystallineEntity (May 15, 2018)

Fortunately, Nene had magical powers, and simply transitioned to a world that needed a Chosen One.


----------



## Vaporo (May 15, 2018)

(Looks like Orc Knight got it first).

Unfortunately, catnip is banned everywhere except for Floyd County, Virginia.


----------



## TheCrystallineEntity (May 15, 2018)

Fortunately, Nene liked whitefish and tuna even more than catnip.


----------



## Ban (May 15, 2018)

Unfortunately a giant cat already ate all the fish... all of it.


----------



## TheCrystallineEntity (May 15, 2018)

Fortunately, the world's fishing industry didn't suffer too much.


----------



## Ban (May 15, 2018)

TheCrystallineEntity said:


> Fortunately, the world's fishing industry didn't suffer too much.



Unfortunately the only way for the fishing industry to survive was through fishing eldritch monsters


----------



## Orc Knight (May 15, 2018)

Fortunately, for the eldritch monsters, people were quite tasty.


----------



## TheCrystallineEntity (May 15, 2018)

Unfortunately for the eldritch things, Nene was chosen to protect the world, and used every bit of magic she had against them.


----------



## Phietadix (Jun 15, 2022)

Fortunately for the World, this magic quelled the oncoming Eldritch Threat, and brought forth a new Golden Age of Fish and oceanic life preservation


----------



## Ban (Jun 15, 2022)

Unfortunately, the Old One Dagon had worked himself up in the world of watermanagement and secretly plotted to reawaken the Eldritch threat.


----------



## Phietadix (Jun 15, 2022)

Fortunately, a new champion emerged. With an idiotly large amount of knowledge regarding pre-industrial sewage and water management systems. This champion began to form his collection of Thesbians, writers, academics, and plumbers to fight against the Old Dragon


----------



## Ban (Jun 15, 2022)

Unfortunately Dagon is not a dragon, so the effort was for naught


----------



## Phietadix (Jun 15, 2022)

Ban said:


> Unfortunately Dagon is not a dragon, so the effort was for naught


Fortunately, one of the writers on the champions team corrected this, and she also fixed a number of other typos and punctuation mistakes in his master plan, before it became too substantial an issue


----------



## pmmg (Jun 15, 2022)

Unfortunately, she did so in another language, and no one could read it.


----------



## Phietadix (Jun 16, 2022)

Fortunately, one of the plumbers noticed the similarities in the obscure language to the old stories their grandmother used to tell them back in Ireland, and was able to piece together the Gaelic well enough using Google Translate that the plans were decoded after only a fortnight


----------



## Orc Knight (Jun 16, 2022)

Unfortunately, they spent the next weeks after in a Fortnite Tournament.


----------



## pmmg (Jun 16, 2022)

Fortunately, Dagon also signed up for the tournament and was similarly delayed.


----------



## Phietadix (Jun 16, 2022)

Unfortunately, Dagon was better at Fortnite than them. While they were busy devoloping strategies to defeat him in Fortnite, he was busy devoloping strategies to defeat them in water systems


----------



## Ban (Jun 16, 2022)

Fortunately, Dagon won the tournament and inched one step closer to setting forth his plan for watery global domination.


(No one said I can't be on Dagon's side)


----------



## pmmg (Jun 16, 2022)

Unfortunately, he was not on Dagon's side.


----------



## Orc Knight (Jun 17, 2022)

Fortunately, Dagon had recently put out an ad in Craigslist and the local Innsmouth newspaper want ads for allies to his future Quagmire and had several job openings.


----------



## Phietadix (Jun 17, 2022)

Unfortunately, when this game begins to drift away from it's strict basic premise and member start chooing sides, it gets wildly convulated and one has to keep track of 2 overpowered gender-fluid cat deities and the personification of Morgan Freeman


----------



## Phietadix (Aug 2, 2022)

(Far worse than Ban's switching sides was me providing a response that's not actually part of the story, so let's try that again)

Unfortunately, Dagon's Craigslist ads attracted the attention of Davy Jones. So Dagon's assault on the sea was now even stronger


----------



## SevenSyn2292 (Aug 14, 2022)

Fortunately, Davy Jones trapped Dagon in his locker and returned the seas to their natural state though the damages to shorelines and island nations was great.


----------

